# cherche drivers pour vieux haut parleur usb mac



## nonoch (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai récupéré de vieux hauts parleur usb mac :





mais je ne connais pas le nom de ces hauts parleurs, et j'aimerai bien pouvoir brancher ces hauts parleurs sur mon futur MBP (je pense que ca ne posera pas de problèmes), mais également sur un pc,

donc j'aimerai savoir comment je pourrai récupérer les drivers (car j'ai déjà essayer de les brancher, mais le pc ne les reconnait pas)

merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2009)

bonjour
 Apple  speakers pro
( des Harman Kardon)

et sont de bonnes bestioles mais très chatouilleuses coté compatibilité


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

Même pas certain qu'en version USB, elles puissent fonctionner sur autre chose qu'un PowerMac G4 "Cube", qui avait semble-t-il des ports USB un peu particuliers, précisément pour pouvoir y utiliser ces enceintes !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2009)

ouep 
et que ce soit les boules ( surnom donné à ces enceintes)  USB ou en prise jack particuliere (  le imac tournesol)  je crois qu'il n'existe plus aucun adaptateur de prise 
( déjà l'adaptateur jack etait très dur à trouver, maintenant c'est une rareté)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> et que ce soit les boules ( surnom donné à ces enceintes)  USB ou en prise jack particuliere (  le imac tournesol)  je crois qu'il n'existe plus aucun adaptateur de prise
> ( déjà l'adaptateur jack etait très dur à trouver, maintenant c'est une rareté)



Oh la "prise particulière" des "non USB" était aussi sur tous le PM G4 à partir du modèle "Audio-numérique" pas seulement sur l'iMac, et celles ci, comme, du moins je le pense, n'en ayant jamais eu entre les mains pour vérifier, les USB, peuvent se brancher sur un ampli de 2x10W (des watts "musicaux", 2x7W RMS en fait) en changeant simplement la prise au bout du câble !


----------



## nonoch (26 Juin 2009)

Merci,

je vais me renseigner peut être auprès d'apple,

mais si vous avez une idée pour les utiliser, je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2009)

tu as une reponse juste au dessus


----------



## richard-deux (26 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> et que ce soit les boules ( surnom donné à ces enceintes)  USB ou en prise jack particuliere (  le imac tournesol)  je crois qu'il n'existe plus aucun adaptateur de prise
> ( déjà l'adaptateur jack etait très dur à trouver, maintenant c'est une rareté)



Il existait l'Adaptateur Griffin iFire pour les enceintes Apple Pro Speakers.
Malheureusement, ce produit n'est plus commercialisé depuis 4 ou 5 ans ou alors sur des sites comme Ebay... et là, le prix doit être exorbitant.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je reprends ce fil pour dire que ces boules fonctionnent sur l'iMac 24"...... ou plutôt fonctionnaient car depuis une semaine plus rien.

Elles marchaient par intermittence depuis 2 ans environ. Branchées sur mon cube, qui me servait de server  , j'ai fini par les débrancher car elles m'ont réveillé la nuit à 2 reprise avec un bruits énorme (une sorte de larsen...?) - souci évoqué dans un autre fil. 

Je pensais même que le pb venait du cube, c'est pour ça que 'je les ai essayés sur l'iMac. 
Après, elles marchaiaent sur le cube durant une quinzaine de jours puis plus rien.

Je suis donc à me demander si on peut réparer le petit ampli, le démonter ( je sais le boîtier est collé....), ou en commander chez apple en pièce détachées...

Voilà, si vous avez une idée....

mjpolo


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reprends ce fil pour dire que ces boules fonctionnent sur l'iMac 24"...... ou plutôt fonctionnaient car depuis une semaine plus rien.
> 
> ...



Pour les USB, l'ampli était "avec les boules", c'est très compliqué (suffit pas d'ouvrir le boîtier, l'intérieur est "noyé" dans du plastique souple injecté, c'est galère à dégager).

En ce qui concerne les miennes (des "normales", pas USB, l'ampli était dans l'iMac ou le PowerMac (à partir du modèle dit "digital Audio", le dernier avec la façade "anthracite, juste avant le couic cil vert), je vais les associer avec les enceintes de l'ampli que j'ai mis au cul de mon PowerMac (2x7watts), qui sont excellentes, sauf qu'elles manquent un poil d'aigues (14000 hz), comme ça, elles ne seront pas perdues !


----------



## mjpolo (26 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je déterre ce topic en désespoir de cause..... :rose:
Je n'ai pas essayé de démonter le boitier ampli qui va avec les boules (Pascal jugeant la chose trop difficile voire impossible à faire) mais j'ai quand même les b&#8226;&#8226;les  car j'aimerais bien utiliser mon cube comme jukbox mais comment sortir le son de la bête ??

autrefois griffin faisait un iMic qui avait une sortie audio mais où peut-on encore le trouver à la vente??
Je serais prêt à acheter une paire des Apple SpeakerPro neuf mais est-ce qu'Apple les produit-il toujours?

Si vous avez des idées......

C&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> autrefois griffin faisait un iMic qui avait une sortie audio mais où peut-on encore le trouver à la vente??



Nulle part, depuis le temps qu'ils ne le font plus ! 

Cependant, devant ta grande détresse, je suis personnellement intervenu auprès de Griffin, et ils ont accepté (rien que pour toi) de sortir l'iMic2 !


----------



## mjpolo (26 Octobre 2010)

Merci, merci, je l'ai trouvé aussi sur Apple Store (entre autres):rateau::rose:
J'aurais pu faire la recherche avant, je sais MEA CULPA :rose::rose::casse:

Donc, normalemant mon Cube est sauvé n'est-ce pas? le son devrait sortir sans pb, n'est-ce pas, il n'y aura pas d'histoire de de style "trop vieux" ou "la tension de l'USB 1 incompatible" etc....
hein? 
.............je vais quand même appeler l'AppleStore avant de commander :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2010)

J'ai utilisé le mien sur mon iMac G4/700, sur mon PowerMac G4/733, et actuellement, il est au cul de mon PowerBook G3 "Pismo", qui me sert de jukebox, donc, s'il avait un problème avec l'USB1, je pense que ça fait à peu près sept ans que je serais au courant ! 

Tu peux y aller, il fonctionne en USB1 de toute façon, même si tu le connectes sur un port USB2 !


----------



## mjpolo (27 Octobre 2010)

Ok. 
En fait il doit être en USB2 et j'avais peur que le port USB1 du cube lui pose problème.

Et comme, non seulement il n'y a plus aucun son mais y a aussi iTunes, dont la tête de lecture ne défile pas du tout en lecture et que le réglage son est barré, j'ai lancé le AHT qui n'a rien trouvé d'anormal  :hein: 

Bon, bah j'espère que le pb se situe uniquement au niveau de ce petit ampli et qu'une fois l'iMic branché le Cube aura retrouvé la parole


----------



## 'chon (27 Octobre 2010)

I've got a ticket to night.. 
   but baby can you drive my car..?
please, please tell me..


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Bon, bah j'espère que le pb se situe uniquement au niveau de ce petit ampli et qu'une fois l'iMic branché le Cube aura retrouvé la parole



Sans doute, mais ne compte pas brancher des enceintes passives au cul de l'iMic, entre le mien et les quatre enceintes (dont deux anciennes Apple Speaker Pro recyclées pour cause de Jack mort), il y a un vieil (40 ans cette année, je l'ai acheté avec une de mes premières payes :rateau ampli Philips de 2x10W.


----------



## mjpolo (27 Octobre 2010)

Brancher sur une chaine hifi via 2x RCA ça ira?
Sinon j'ai les SoundStick II HK 2.1 (elles sont me semble-t-il amplifiées), les deux doivent marcher, hein?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Brancher sur une chaine hifi via 2x RCA ça ira?
> Sinon j'ai les SoundStick II HK 2.1 (elles sont me semble-t-il amplifiées), les deux doivent marcher, hein?



Oui !


----------



## mjpolo (27 Octobre 2010)

Merki


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh la "prise particulière" des "non USB" était aussi sur tous le PM G4 à partir du modèle "Audio-numérique" pas seulement sur l'iMac, et celles ci, comme, du moins je le pense, n'en ayant jamais eu entre les mains pour vérifier, les USB, peuvent se brancher sur un ampli de 2x10W (des watts "musicaux", 2x7W RMS en fait) en changeant simplement la prise au bout du câble !



Pour en revenir à la question d'origine, la première paire que j'ai eu ici a eu un inconvénient : son jack si particulier a été abîmé, les rendant inopérantes. En coupant les fils juste au dessus du concentrateur (le petit machin rond et blanc ou les deux câbles venant des boules se rejoignent), j'ai pu les brancher en parallèle avec celles de l'ampli que j'utilise en sortie sonore de mes Mac (un vieux philips de 2x10W), le dit ampli disposant de deux sorties HP pour 4 ohms ou 8 ohms, ça roule impeccable (deux enceintes de 8 ohms en parallèle, ça fait 4 ohms). Comme mes enceintes d'origine manquaient d'aigues (13 Khz maxi), et que les sphères, très bonnes de ce côté,  manquent quand même un peu de basses dans l'absolu (même si leurs basses sont bluffantes au vu de leur faible volume), ça me fait un son impec !



mjpolo a dit:


> Merki



Padkoi


----------



## mjpolo (16 Novembre 2010)

Y a du nouveau mais pas bon ((

J'ai débranché mon CUBE pendant quelques jours et il ne veut plus s'allumer du tout , aucune réaction, les boutons cube et écran ne s'allument plus l'alim ne chauffe pas.....est-ce qu'elle a pu mourir comme ça, après un repos d'une semaine? 

J'ai essayé de la démonter mais je n'y arrive pas, pourtant il n'y aucune vis..... serait-il mort pour de bon??:casse::afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> l'alim ne chauffe pas.....est-ce qu'elle a pu mourir comme ça, après un repos d'une semaine?



Oui, elle a pu. Les iMac G4 (entre autres) souffrent souvent de ce syndrome : le problème c'est un condensateur électro-chimique dans le circuit moyenne tension du bloc d'alimentation (en principe sur la base d'un transistor de puissance si mes souvenirs sont bons) qui est mort. Tant qu'il reste sous tension, pas de problème, mais dès qu'il perd sa charge (donc si tu débranches le Mac un certain temps), impossible de le recharger.

Un bon électronicien pourrait le trouver et le remplacer, mais si tu n'en as pas dans tes relations, alors, c'est le bloc d'alim qu'il faut changer.


----------



## mjpolo (17 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, elle a pu. Les iMac G4 (entre autres) souffrent souvent de ce syndrome : le problème c'est un condensateur électro-chimique dans le circuit moyenne tension du bloc d'alimentation (en principe sur la base d'un transistor de puissance si mes souvenirs sont bons) qui est mort. Tant qu'il reste sous tension, pas de problème, mais dès qu'il perd sa charge (donc si tu débranches le Mac un certain temps), impossible de le recharger.
> 
> Un bon électronicien pourrait le trouver et le remplacer, mais si tu n'en as pas dans tes relations, alors, c'est le bloc d'alim qu'il faut changer.



Merci Pascal. 
Alors ce n'est peut-être pas l'ampli de mes boules qui est mort mais la cause est l'alim qui faiblissait puisque de temps en temps ils se mettaient à fonctionner après un redémarrage?

Mais où trouver une alim pour CUBE?? ça n'existe plus il parait  (on ne doit pas assurer les pièces détacher jusqu'à 10 ans?)

Sinon connaitrais-tu un lien avec le démontage de cet engin, j'arrive pas à le faire et je voudrais pas l'abimer complètement. Il parait que l'intérieur est noyé dans une sorte de résine et il est donc impossible d'accéder aux composants


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Mais où trouver une alim pour CUBE?? ça n'existe plus il parait



Petites annonces, eBay, spécialistes de l'occasion &#8230;



mjpolo a dit:


> (on ne doit pas assurer les pièces détacher jusqu'à 10 ans?)



Ben nan, c'est pour les voitures, ça, pas pour les ordis, et Apple est sympa, parce  que six ans, c'est plus que la moyenne de la profession.



mjpolo a dit:


> Sinon connaitrais-tu un lien avec le démontage de cet engin, j'arrive pas à le faire et je voudrais pas l'abimer complètement. Il parait que l'intérieur est noyé dans une sorte de résine et il est donc impossible d'accéder aux composants



Je te l'ai mise ici (PDF en anglais, mais facile, et avec des zoulis dessins, et mieux documenté que celui là, tu ne trouveras pas).


----------



## mjpolo (18 Novembre 2010)

Ok, merci Pascal. J'y jetterai un oeil demain  et qui sait, p'tet j'arriverai à le réparer.....


EDIT: bon, suis allé voir et suis déçu!!!....il y a tout le CUBE sauf...... le bloc d'alimentation


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ok, merci Pascal. J'y jetterai un oeil demain  et qui sait, p'tet j'arriverai à le réparer.....
> 
> 
> EDIT: bon, suis allé voir et suis déçu!!!....il y a tout le CUBE sauf...... le bloc d'alimentation



Ah mince, j'ai pas regardé avant de te le mettre, et je ne me souvenais plus que c'était une alim externe. Je regarde s'il y a quelque chose, mais je ne pense pas, ces blocs d'alimentation séparés ne se démontent pas en principe, ils sont collés (j'en ai réparé deux ou trois, à chaque fois, c'est cutter pour ouvrir et adhésif pour refermer).

Bon, effectivement, il n'y a pas les alims, c'est considéré comme du "consommable" ! Cela dit, il faudrait être sûr que ça vient bien d'elle en vérifiant s'il y a bien la tension sur le jack (12 volts apparemment).

Dans le document que je t'ai mis, vois si tu peux faire les vérifications du chapitre "troubleshooting".


----------



## mjpolo (19 Novembre 2010)

A priori c'est bien l'alim - je me souviens qu'avant elle chauffait un peu (pas mal même) et à présent plus rien, même pas tiède..... mais je vais vérifier avec un voltmètre

Sinon, comment démonter le boitier? je tire, je tire, devant, derrière, ça bouge un peu mais ça ne se déboite pas  faut-il aller avec un tournevis et une massette?  ou bien il faut vraiment tirer très fort? j'ai peur de casser le boitier......

S'il faut découper la résine au cutter c'est pas grave du moment que je puisse trouver puis souder un nouveau condo.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> S'il faut découper la résine au cutter c'est pas grave du moment que je puisse trouver puis souder un nouveau condo.......



Moi, j'avais ouvert les alims au cutter suivant la ligne médiane, puis ensuite, il faut virer le plastique mou qui sert d'isolant à l'intérieur avant de pouvoir souder quoi que ce soit, mais moi je n'avais à souder que le câble sur la sortie, c'était facile, une capa, il faut déjà identifier la bonne (enfin, la mauvaise, plutôt ), puis la dégager pour pouvoir la remplacer, ça risque d'être coton, tu aurais peut-être plus vite fait de récupérer le cordon de sortie (si le connecteur est spécial) et de le greffer sur une autre alim aux caractéristiques similaires (même voltage, et ampérage égal ou supérieur).


----------



## mjpolo (20 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'avais ouvert les alims au cutter suivant la ligne médiane, puis ensuite, il faut virer le plastique mou qui sert d'isolant à l'intérieur avant de pouvoir souder quoi que ce soit, mais moi je n'avais à souder que le câble sur la sortie, c'était facile, une capa, il faut déjà identifier la bonne (enfin, la mauvaise, plutôt ), puis la dégager pour pouvoir la remplacer, ça risque d'être coton, tu aurais peut-être plus vite fait de récupérer le cordon de sortie (si le connecteur est spécial) et de le greffer sur une autre alim aux caractéristiques similaires (même voltage, et ampérage égal ou supérieur).



Ok, mais:
1.comment as-tu ouvert le boitier en métal, au cutter??  
je tire sur la partie qui parait amovible, devant et derrière, mais ça ne se déboîte pas 

2. oui, c'est c'est aussi ce que je pensais faire mais faudrait que je connaisse ces caractéristiques, le voltage de sortie surtout et où trouver une alim pour ce type d'ordi?

Et merci de ton intérêt


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2010)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ok, mais:
> 1.comment as-tu ouvert le boitier en métal, au cutter??



Ben je savais pas que c'était un boîtier métallique, les boîtiers des alims que j'ai démonté (PB WallStreet et MacBook Pro) étaient en plastique !



mjpolo a dit:


> 2. oui, c'est c'est aussi ce que je pensais faire mais faudrait que je connaisse ces caractéristiques, le voltage de sortie surtout et où trouver une alim pour ce type d'ordi?



Ben en principe, les caractéristiques sont mentionnées sur l'alim, c'est rendu obligatoire par la réglementation !


----------



## mjpolo (4 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je savais pas que c'était un boîtier métallique, les boîtiers des alims que j'ai démonté (PB WallStreet et MacBook Pro) étaient en plastique !
> 
> 
> 
> Ben en principe, les caractéristiques sont mentionnées sur l'alim, c'est rendu obligatoire par la réglementation !




Salut Pascal,

J'ai trouvé une alim sur e-.... et mon CUBE remarche!!!
Maintenant je vais prendre le fameux iMic mais je préférerais trouver directement une paire de boules 

Mais déjà, de le voir s'alumer de nouveau ça fait plaisir


----------



## mjpolo (30 Janvier 2011)

mjpolo a dit:


> Salut Pascal,
> 
> J'ai trouvé une alim sur e-.... et mon CUBE remarche!!!
> Maintenant je vais prendre le fameux iMic mais je préférerais trouver directement une paire de boules
> ...



Alors là, je comprends plus rien... (je continue dans ce même fil même si ça ne correspond pas vraiment à l'intitulé)

*Mes boules se sont de nouveau réveillées !!!* ...pour 24h seulement :hein:

VOilà comment j'ai fait: comme auparavent ellees refonctionnaient de temps en temps après repos de l'alim j'ai fait pareil, j'ai débranché l'alime pour une journée, je l'ai rebranchée et fait une vintaine de PRAM  ...et j'ai commencé à entedere des grésillements sortir des boules 

Alors j'ai poursuivi; redébranché encore une fois puis rebranché + PRAm et le son est réapparu :love: 
Léampli fonctionne parfaitement puisque j'ai branché les SOundStick II à la sortie casque et ça marchait sans pb...... jusqu'à ce matin, où là, de nouveau plus de son :hein:

J'ai recommencé la procédure: débrancher l'alim 30sec puis j'ai appuyer qqs sec sur le bouton creux qui se trouve dessous et au redémarrage, boum, le SON est là... mais 3 min après de nouveau plus de son .... 
Ensuite il y a eu un long moment où les boules faisaient des bruits bizarres: gémissements, miaulements, grésillements et un bruit de tic tac comme un métronome, les membranes faisaient un va-et-vient comme si elles étaient aspirées..... 
Moi qui pensais que l'ampli était en panne je ne crois plus ça puisse venir de lui car, et quand le son était là, je pouvais bouger l'ampli a volonté sans que cela perturbe le son, aucun grésillement, nada 

Je viens de faire toutes les vérifications en redémarrant depuis le DVD, j'ai aussi effacé l'espace libre sur le disque, on sait jamais...
Ca fait tout penser à un pb électrique , mais lequel?? et où?....  
Est-ce la pile qui est dedans ? je l'ai jamais changée.... 
Est-ce matériel? logiciel?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2011)

Sur le Cube, ce sont des Speakers Pro spéciales, qui se branchent en USB, il me semble, essaie de réinitialiser ton cube, pour voir : tu démarres en Open Firmware (pomme alt O F), et au prompt tu tapes les commandes suivantes (en rouge, ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier AZERTY pour avoir à l'écran ce qu'il y a en noir gras) :

- *reset-nvram* reset)nvrq, -> enter (pas oublier la virgule à la fin, c'est le "m")
- *set-defaults* set)defqlts -> enter
- *reset-all* reset)qll -> enter

Là, après deux lignes de confirmation, le Mac doit redémarrer normalement, sinon, tu tapes "*macboot*" ",qcboot" -> enter (pareil qu'au dessus pour la virgule, sauf que là, elle est au début)

et tu re-essaie tes enceintes


----------



## mjpolo (30 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur le Cube, ce sont des Speakers Pro spéciales, qui se branchent en USB, il me semble, essaie de réinitialiser ton cube, pour voir : tu démarres en Open Firmware (pomme alt O F), et au prompt tu tapes les commandes suivantes (en rouge, ce qu'il faut taper sur un clavier AZERTY pour avoir à l'écran ce qu'il y a en noir gras) :
> 
> - *reset-nvram* reset)nvrq, -> enter (pas oublier la virgule à la fin, c'est le "m")
> - *set-defaults* set)defqlts -> enter
> ...






Merci Pascal, je suis entrain d'essayer: le NVRAM est rentré mais pas la seconde ligne :il me dit "unknown word" 
puis j'ai rentré la 3° commande et il a redémarré = pas de changement  les boules gémissent et les HP bougent.....

je vais essayer de rentrer direct la 2° commande

EDITups..... c'est moi, j'ai oublié le "u" de defaults

EDIT2: j'ai fait 2 fois, pas mieux..... et de nouveau plus de son depuis 2h ...... c'est uniquement après le repos long de l'alim et les manip que j'avais décrites plus haut que c'est revenu à chaque fois depuis hier, mais tout à l'heure, au moment où j'essayais de graver un CD le son a de nouveau disparu brusquement ....... c'est dingue cette histoire...
ça doit venir de la carte mère alors, en tout cas si c'était l'ampli ça marcherait ou pas......à moins qu'un de ces composants déconne et comme il chauffe aussi un peu.....il y de quoi perdre son latin.........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------

J'en peux pluuuuuuuuuus!!!!!:casse::modo::sick::afraid: :modo::modo::bebe:

Comme je l'avait branché directement sur l'USB qui se trouver sous le cube je vient de le remttre dans un port de l'écran, j'ai refait ma manip éteindre/attendre 30s/appuie sur le bouton creux et redémarrer, et ...... j'ai de nouveau le son!!!

??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2011)

mjpolo a dit:


> Comme je l'avait branché directement sur l'USB qui se trouver sous le cube je vient de le remttre dans un port de l'écran, j'ai refait ma manip éteindre/attendre 30s/appuie sur le bouton creux et redémarrer, et ...... j'ai de nouveau le son!!!
> 
> ??????



Quelques minutes, ou "pour de bon" ? Si c'est quelques minutes, alors je pense qu'en chauffant, un des composants de l'ampli se met à genoux, si c'est "pour de bon", peut-être un problème du côté de la prise USB ?


----------



## mjpolo (30 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelques minutes, ou "pour de bon" ? Si c'est quelques minutes, alors je pense qu'en chauffant, un des composants de l'ampli se met à genoux, si c'est "pour de bon", peut-être un problème du côté de la prise USB ?



Excuses pour les fautes, j'ai écrit un peu vite :rose:

j'ai toujours le son......  

seulement, depuis 2 h où j'avais pas le son l'ampli n'était pas chaud du tout..... ça pourrait être un souci de ports USB mais là aussi il y un mystère, parce que quand ça marche, ça marche sur tous les ports et quand y a plus même en changeant de port pas de son  

et si j'essayais de réinstaller l'Os? la 10.6.5 a bien flingué le port FW800 de mon iMac et ce à 3 reprises en 2 mois - chaque tentative de passer sous le 10.6.5 s'est soldé par l'absence dasn "plus d'infos" de prises rapides FW800!!!
par chance, à chaque fois en faisant qqs manips j'ai réussi à récupérer la situation mais j'ai eu chaud..... là, je reste en 10.6.4......


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2011)

Honnêtement, là, j'ai du mal à croire que l'OS y soit pour quelque chose, mais tu peux toujours essayer, de toute façon, un G4/450, j'imagine que ça n''est pas ta machine "pro" (quoi que &#8230; J'utilise bien parfois un G3/500 "professionnellement" ).


----------



## mjpolo (31 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Honnêtement, là, j'ai du mal à croire que l'OS y soit pour quelque chose, mais tu peux toujours essayer, de toute façon, un G4/450, j'imagine que ça n''est pas ta machine "pro" (quoi que  J'utilise bien parfois un G3/500 "professionnellement" ).



Et boum!! un gros Bzzzzzzzz et plus de son de nouveau.... ces Bzzzz sont très forts, une fois ça m'a réveillé la nuit alors que le cube était assez loin dans une autre partie de la maison c'est depuis lors que j'ai laissé tomber cette histoire de son, jusqu'à hier matin....

Les ports USB, ça m'étonnerais quand même car la clé USB fonctionne sans pb....

Non, c'est pas ma machine pro mais je l'aime bien et mon Cube...... ce que j'aime pas du tout c'est ce genre de "fausse panne" et de comportements inexpliqués  
"ça m'énèèèèèèrve" comme chante l'autre  et depuis que j'ai investi 80 dans l'alim je voudrais le mettre danas le salon comme juke box, ça serait cool 

Mais bon, je crois que c'est un blème electrique, p'tet sur la carte mère..... va falloir que je me fasse une raison ......

Merci quand même d'avoir essayé Pascal

EDIT: j'ai laissé l'alim débranchée le temps d'écrire ce message, je rebranche et hop.... ça refonctionne!!! 
sans le reset de la PRAM, ni l'appui sur le bouton dessous...... on dirait un condo qqpart qui se charge mal/trop et qui déconne (puisque ça remarche après coupure d'alim, il doit donc se décharger).... y aurait-il un dans le petit ampli? 
la pile interne..... je pense pas puisque l'horloge ne bouge pas ......... tous ces grésillements, bourdonnement, couinements ça fait bien un souci d'électricité statique...... et ils se manifestaient quelquefois même l'ordi éteint, il fallait débrancher le câble de la prise USB pour couper court  cette affaire est vraiment dingue ......


----------

